# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Russian Through Discussion / Skype Lessons

## Gypsy

Hello everybody!  My name is Tatiana, I'm Russian teacher, author of Russian Language Podcast. I give Russian lessons via Skype or phone, first lesson is free, starting from intermediate level. Conversation, training, dialogues, real life situations. 
Contact me via Skype: gitane777

----------

